
Twitter can predict earthquakes, typhoons and rainbows too.. - pierrefar
http://www.trendsspotting.com/blog/?p=1998
======
gjm11
The article neither says, nor offers any reason to believe, that Twitter can
_predict_ any of those things.

(Predicting earthquakes is a very difficult problem and any system that could
do it well enough would be tremendously valuable. What Twitter can do is to
_detect_ earthquakes after they happen, by watching for people tweeting about
them. That's got some value too, but it's not remotely at the same level of
impressiveness and importance that an earthquake _predictor_ would have.)

------
mcnemesis
what would happen is such a system was sabotaged by someone who decides to
raise false alarms? doesn't it then mean that the best this can do is spread
the word of something already occurred, like gjm11 said already?

am not a seismology expert, but maybe attaching enabling seismic sensors that
actually detect S and P waves or other stuff, and then automatically tweet
about a possible earthquake.

This i think would be a more trustworthy prediction, and would even have more
value.

